# Electric Step Mystery



## johnnybiker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi, I bought a new Autotrail Cherokee in November 2009. Initially when opening the doors with the top or bottom button of the central locking remote the electric step came out and doors were unlocked , pressing the central button on the remote locked the doors and the electric step went back in. 

Not any more, after a visit to Brownhills in January to have numerous faults with the van rectified, the step mysteriously stopped retracting when the doors were locked. It still comes out when the doors are opened and retracts when the manual button in the door entrance is used or when the ignition is turned on. I decided to check the fuses, wiring etc, everything looked okay, I then came across a little box of tricks behind the drivers seat called the EM50 Intelligent Interface Adaptor and electric step controller. There are 3 jumpers in this box that control the electric step operation, and here's the mystery, jumper nos.1 which operates the step with the lock button on the remote had been removed, stopping the step from retracting when the doors are centrally locked. Furthermore it appears to stop the central locking button on the dashboard from working unless the step is manually retracted first.

I decided to look on the EM50 manufacturers website ( sargent ) and found a (dealer) step setting change instruction, according to this leaflet autotrail motorhomes with an EM50 that were built before 23/11/09 require this setting change, the change which removes jumper 1 disables the electric step when the lock button is used on the central locking control.

So the mystery is almost solved, apart from who removed the jumper, and why change it from its original setting, it can't be classed as an improvement as I now have to remember to manually retract the step before locking the doors. 

Any ideas!


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi I had a letter from sargant saying that when I take my m/home into the dealers that they would stop the step retracting as it is a safety feature.
They also gave me instructions on how to do it myself which I have done, I must admit I have not used the m/home since doing so.
I would think that your dealer was told to do it as a matter of safety.

Peter.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Johnnybiker, I am sorry that this change has been made without consulting you, the change should have been done if you wanted it done.

The reason for the change is due to an unexpected result of a series of button presses and actions, as i hope is explained in the document.

You can replace the jumper if you want to, that is unless it has disappeared? if the jumper is lost then please send me a PM and i will get one sent to you.

If you need any information or assistance then please do not hesitate to contact me

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------

